# Mt Etna, CQ, 2008.



## Australis (Apr 28, 2008)

*Mt Etna, CQ, 2007/8.*

*Mt Etna, CQ, 2007/8.*






This *National Park* has restricted access during the bat season.
Some of these photos are from a visit to the area outside of bat season during the day time.

*The trail up Mt Etna, through dry rainforest habitat that covers most of the elevated areas.*





*View from near the top of Mt Etna, you can see where much of the mountain had been mined for its lime.*





*Little bent-winged bats* (_Miniopterus australis_) *exit the bat cleft.*




*The Cleft during the day*





*Little bent-winged bats* (_Miniopterus australis_) *dodge predators like the Brown Tree Snake* (_Boiga irregularis_)





*Spotted pythons* (_A.maculosa_) *are the most prolific species feeding on the bats*





*Spotted python* (_A.maculosa_) 





*Green Tree Frog* (_Litoria caerulea_) *another common species around the cleft which also feeds on the bats, there were several Carpet Pythons also but out of range of my camera.*





*Critters had been hard at work building webs over the trail in the short time we had been at the cleft.*






*The cleft during my first visit in 2007 during the day time.*










Cheers,
Matt


----------



## hornet (Apr 28, 2008)

we visited there a few years ago, very nice area. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Miss B (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome pics Aust.


----------



## hazzard (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice mate that spotted looks in it's element!


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 28, 2008)

Great pics, Matt. That looks like a very nice Spotted Python. 

Regards,
David


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 28, 2008)

awsome pics matt, love the spotted. is that the same place as on the rob bredl dvd when he goes to the cave with all the bats?


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 28, 2008)

That second picture looks like the place is a bit creepy, lol...

Great pictures.

Mrs I aka southerner...

xxx


----------



## dintony (Apr 28, 2008)

Great pics Aust. 

And I didn't know GTF's ate bats


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 28, 2008)

errr, i wanna go =(


----------



## Australis (Apr 29, 2008)

dintony said:


> Great pics Aust.
> 
> And I didn't know GTF's ate bats



Yeah they eat the bats, sometimes even try
eating the pythons! 

Matt


----------

